# Shelf life of 1 lb. spools of line?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 2 spools of mono that are still have aprrox 25% of line left on them and are pushing 2 years old. I keep them in a cool environment but my question is, does the line develop a memory on the spool over time? Sometimes I have it come off almost like a slinky and I still try to fish with it to stretch the line out some.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mono does have a ot of memory but that shouldn't concern you with the life of it. As long as you have kept that line in a climate controlled environment particularly with very low humidity, I'd say that line should be fine.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great, I like to have it on the larger spools so it lets me line more reels than having a bunch of pieces of smaller spools laying around. Thanks!


----------

